# Sharing a Chimney with the Oil boiler



## acesneights1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey all, got a question.
when I moved into my house there was a wood stove in the basement tied into the same flue(chimney) as the Oil Burner(Hydronic system). I had the chimneys both cleaned the first time around by what to me seemed like an honest sweep(there are not many). He told me he really felt that the woodstove was a danger and it was against fire codes As far as he knew to mix them like that in the same chimney and he recommneded me getting rid of it. The guy seemed honest and I took his advice. I did not remove the stove because I felt in a blackout it would not matter and I'd use it on an emergency basis but other than that I have not used it since. My question is, I have seen many times a separate Hot water heater piped into the same flue. What would like to do is replace the stove with a gas(propane) fired stove(looks like a woodstove) so i could get a little heat down there as needed. I seem to remember him being specifc about the issue with the woodstove something to do with mixing solid fuel with non solid fuel so would a Gas stove be OK ? I am relatively certain I have seen houses with oil fired heating and Natural gas fired Hot water heaters sharing the same flue.
Opinions ?
I realize this would limit me to a believe a B vent correct ?(the kind that draws fresh air from inside not the flue.
Edit:
I read the manual on Jotuls website and this will not work. There is aparrently no way to do this.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 19, 2011)

If you have ONE flue, you can only have ONE appliance venting thru it.
No exceptions.


----------

